# Big buck and most unique game cam photo contest:



## Outside9

*I'm open for any comments or changes..........How do we keep up with votes?*

*Dates: Today until midnight Thanksgiving night at 10:00 pm.

*Winners receive absolutely nothing but PFF bragging rights. 

*All for fun and up to each individual to be honest. I say that because I'm not sure if my camera shows the dates or not, but I will be honest. I just put out one camera this weekend.

*One photo could possibly win in more than one category.

*Please say what catagory you are entering when posting a photo.*


*Five separate categories:*


*Category one:* Biggest buck, Florida and Alabama 
counties that connect to Florida (No high fence).


*Category two:* Biggest buck, any other county in Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana or Georgia (No high fence). 


*Category three:* Biggest buck, Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana or Georgia (High fence, no pets, a hunt-able animal)


*Category four:* Most unique wildlife photo, any animal.

*Category five:* Public lands in area (Florida or boardering Alabama Counties).


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## gcrbama

excited in Baldwin County. this will be fun. win, lose or draw, im in. 1st i have to get my kid to show me how to post pics on here. ha


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## davis831

How about a Category of most bucks in one picture?


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## Jason

Most unique---- 2 entries though!!! Can't get a big buck...unless I pull a generic 1 off the net!!! I'm sureeeeee noooo one will try that!!!!


How bout a fox, waiting fer it's meal!!!!









Next, the deer has no head, but has eyes...


----------



## TSpecks

cat four!!! Old skeeter sneaking up on a ****!


----------



## Outside9

***


----------



## chodges

*Hog and bear*

Central Florida hog testing his luck...


----------



## Outside9

I can't buy a decent deer photo this year. I hope things change soo because I'm ready to see some good pics.


----------



## fromthedepths

i think this little guy is mocking me.


----------



## Tightline

*Makin bacon*

Got this morning.


----------



## Stumpknocker

This is awesome! Chodges, where in central FL do you hunt?


----------



## chodges

North of Orlando, south of Ocala National florida......Lake county


----------



## Stumpknocker

Nice! I live just outside Leesburg and work all over Lake County. I'm guessing that property is more towards the Paisly or Umatilla area?


----------



## scootman

How about a two headed deer.....Not really, but the photo still looks cool....Milton, Fl










Scoots


----------



## Try'n Hard

Florida Bucks


----------



## Outside9

Went ahead and added a public land section. Some one suggested it and I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Outside9

Finally somthing to post.

Okaloosa County - Private Land
Sorry about the date but I set the correct date and time today so hopefully I will get more with correct date.


----------



## chodges

I'm submitting this for the public land picture section. Blackwater...Top 8pt picture is from January last year, bottom six pt is from August this year..


----------



## buckhunter32175

*Wildlife Photo Contest*

I'd say lets put this one in category 4....most unique wildlife photo.......I got this one last year at my lease in Gulf County Florida.....unique to say the least


----------



## chodges

Good picture, I have lots of bears on my propery, but never got a cool picture like this..


----------



## Outside9

buckhunter32175 said:


> I'd say lets put this one in category 4....most unique wildlife photo.......I got this one last year at my lease in Gulf County Florida.....unique to say the least
> View attachment 29645


I don't have any experience with bears but I hear they will tear up everything. Did it mess with your camera much?


----------



## chodges

On my property once they find a game cam you better move it...We put the anti-theft boxes on our cams so the bears won't run off with them....And dont' get me started on feeders, no tripods, no troff feeders, no barrels, they will destroy all of them...and spook deer off the property when you have as many as I do....I've seen up to 7 different bears in one hunt..


----------



## Jason

buckhunter32175 said:


> I'd say lets put this one in category 4....most unique wildlife photo.......I got this one last year at my lease in Gulf County Florida.....unique to say the least
> View attachment 29645


I've had a sequence of pics of a nannie at a distance and closer then closer shots until she had her nose in the camera!!! Purty cool pics, not sure ifin I still have em though:blink:


----------



## Outside9

Okaloosa County Private property - Date corrected


----------



## byrddog

Uhhhh !!!


----------



## Outside9

Private Property - Okaloosa


----------



## pelagicone

the headless turkey..


----------



## pelagicone

I named him Donkey..


----------



## huntnflorida

Public land bucks


----------



## chodges

What public land?


----------



## ess5566

scootman said:


> How about a two headed deer.....Not really, but the photo still looks cool....Milton, Fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoots


now thats cool looking


----------



## ess5566

Outside9 said:


> Okaloosa County Private property - Date corrected


 Laurel Hill?


----------



## Captain DP

*unique*


----------



## MrFish

Got this guy on camera the day before the season ended last year. Most likely he made it through, so now I'm hopin' he pops back up. Big bodied deer. Doesn't appear to be too old either.


----------



## Razorback

Got these pics last year. Took hundreds of pics of this buck but never got a shot. Had him at 25 yds twice, but to dark to shoot. Completely nocturnal. Took his pics from Sept. till late Dec. Notice the Crossbow bolt stuck at the base of his left main beam. The reason I think it is a bolt because of the length. I was not the one who shot at him. I kinda feel sorry for who missed him, he is a fine buck for SR county FL. He came back by the feeder about 04:00 the next morning and had broke the bolt off. I do not know if he made it through the season, but I'll find out as soon as I check my camera this weekend.


----------



## Outside9

More private property, Okaloosa County.
Does that look like a heavy body deer or is it just the camera?


----------



## MrFish

Looks well fed and a nice protruding brisket.


----------



## Borty

Salt lick?


----------



## T-Blaze

Butler Co.


----------



## argoram

*Okaloosa County FL Private Land*

Some good ones from late last season


----------



## BobbyD

when you have to go, you have to go


----------



## fishinmedic

Private Property in Washington County


----------



## skiff89_jr

:no:


----------



## Fish Happens

Here is a buck I found last week in front of one of my stands in Frisco City, AL. I want to enter it into Category 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## drifterfisher

I'm going for the smallest category....
North okaloosa private property,btw this is the only buck ive filmed in two years.


----------



## bamaman08

Hope it's not too late! Most unique category i guess....


----------



## chodges

Ummmmmm....That is awesome!!Where is this at?


----------



## bamaman08

Wirelessly posted

Conecuh county. I got the pic around opening weekend. Never seen two getting at it like that this early.


----------



## 69Viking

*Who Says Bobcats Don't Prey On Deer!*

Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## chodges

Bobcat?


----------



## 69Viking

chodges said:


> Bobcat?


You see the Bobcat on the far left of the picture right?


----------



## chodges

yeah, I thought it was a bobcat...Just wasn't sure..Cool pic...Does anyone know when they are going to announce the winners?


----------



## drifterfisher

Choootit!!


----------



## TSpecks

*Bird attack*

I guess this bird didnt want to share its corn...


----------



## Black

I need to upload some of the crazy pics I have had this year. I have pics of does on their hind legs fighting, fawn feeding and a yearling humping a doe/mother. Been an interesting year on the cameras.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i guess there was a date deadline. oh well, i just figured i would show them off cause december gets boring.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Neatest foodplot/stand!! You sit in the box in the background and shoot across the pond to the food plot. This foodplot is about 250 yards long running parallel to the pond but the deer enter the plot in almost the same place every time!


----------



## chodges

That is a awesome stand!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Thats great


----------



## Mike Moore

id homestead that spot! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## cbraz82

*Dallas County*

Alabama


----------



## MrFish

I'm gonna enter this one under best timing.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

love that last picture! heres anothe cool one


----------



## eddiem84

Here is my ultra late entry.


----------



## GatorUSN

Taken from my game cam on my lease in Port St. Joe...I wont head to that stand without my .44 mag revolver...you never know, they can be very courious!!!


----------



## grysqurl

*santa's reindeer*

Private land Near Greenville, AL.


----------



## The Guide

A doe ready to fight...


----------



## The Guide

An old buck from last season. I would say at least 5yrs old. No pics this season...


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Razorback said:


> Got these pics last year. Took hundreds of pics of this buck but never got a shot. Had him at 25 yds twice, but to dark to shoot. Completely nocturnal. Took his pics from Sept. till late Dec. Notice the Crossbow bolt stuck at the base of his left main beam. The reason I think it is a bolt because of the length. I was not the one who shot at him. I kinda feel sorry for who missed him, he is a fine buck for SR county FL. He came back by the feeder about 04:00 the next morning and had broke the bolt off. I do not know if he made it through the season, but I'll find out as soon as I check my camera this weekend.


 
Looks like a regular arrow, it is bent above his left ear and pointy end is in his left antler. Sea-r-cy


----------



## deersniper270

So.....Who won what category? How we gonna vote? I believe this is way over due lol


----------



## Len53Pan

Check out our website for Charter details.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*Category 2*

These pics were taken on my Dad's land about 150 yards from his house in Brooks County Georgia. His property hasn't been hunted in about 10 years and is surrounded by heavily hunted plantations. You would not believe the quality of deer we see on his 200 acre tract.


----------



## whitetail187

blackwater. they tried to burn my camera down!


----------



## Lyin Too

Sumter County, Alabama. And the Auburn biologists tell us that coyotes are not a threat to the deer.


----------



## Lyin Too

Another one. We are next to a high fence, the property owner of the fenced area says this is not one of his. Same camera as the coyotes.


----------



## HisName

,,,,,,,


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

HisName said:


> ,,,,,,,


LOL the last one the raccoon is like 'WAZZUP!"


----------



## CurDog

TSpecks said:


> cat four!!! Old skeeter sneaking up on a ****!


So it is true, there really are Pixie's. :thumbup:

It's Tinkerbell....


----------



## HisName

whippoorwill I found on nest in the spring.
I checked in on her ever week until unfortunately I only found a bunch of feathers


----------



## HisName

I get a kick out of *****. this time I ran a wire from tree to tree and have the bucket as High as I can reach to fill it while thinking i had them beat.


----------



## tyler0421

Here's a couple youngin's throwin some blows!


----------



## eddiem84

Biggest one I've found so far this season.


----------



## MissSnatch

I've nicknamed him "The Beast"!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor

Kind of cool to see how animals interact without the influence of humans. They all seem to get along pretty good…..


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Who dat? Who dere?


----------



## toobad4u

I'll post one up I thought was pretty cool.

Stephen


----------



## Matt Mcleod

MissSnatch said:


> I've nicknamed him "The Beast"!!!!!!!


Sweet mother! That's the king of the forest right there!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

MissSnatch said:


> I've nicknamed him "The Beast"!!!!!!!


that or 'bone collector'


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Thought this one was neat.


----------



## nonameangler+1

*Please show up in the daytime*

Always hoping


----------



## PensacolaEd

Here's a picture I got from a fresh scrape I found near one of my hunting spots in Molino. I think there was a drop of water on the lens, but he isdefinitely a shooter. Looks to be at least a 9-point, maybe a 10, with long tines and good mass. On the Hit List for Sure!!!


----------



## capt.joe

Here's two from last season


----------



## rufus1138

funny one with the *****.


----------



## Snap

*Velvet*

Looking good in velvet!


----------



## Snap

*Are they fighting?*

Fighting or Eating with a referee in the background.


----------



## inshoreJAM

A few bucks showing up lately. One of them likes hangin out with the *****


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Nice buck @ Lake Martin AL. In front of Russel Marine where my son works. No hunting. My son said they see bucks like this all the time


----------



## skullmount1988

Jaw Jacker said:


> View attachment 70823
> 
> 
> Nice buck @ Lake Martin AL. In front of Russel Marine where my son works. No hunting. My son said they see bucks like this all the time


Thats a fine buck for sure


----------



## PRMath1

*I B Gone*

think the ole CDY got his attention?


----------



## PRMath1

*CDY trigger speed............. nuff said*

one of my all time favorites


----------



## PRMath1

BEAUTIFUL............ Lord only knows what he'll be next season. I wonder if the deformity will return with next years rack?


----------



## PRMath1

His days are numbered.......


----------



## mwhite575

We got this one on camera after the season closed in Coffeeville, AL on leased land.


----------



## mwhite575

Here is another picture of him. He comes to this feeder every day but this was the only time we got him during the day time.


----------



## HisName

date is wrong but this is what I found in my hunting house.
the place is a mess!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

